# We are going to try Farmina



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

That’s what Peggy eats, the ancestral grains chicken & pomegranate. I find it rather stinky, but I think that’s a good thing. It smells like real food unlike a lot of kibbles out there.

Hope Bobby likes it! I let Peggy choose her flavour from a bunch of samples.


----------



## Dogs4Life (May 27, 2018)

Miracle loves Farmina, and she doesn't like everything. I tried to switch her to a different higher quality food about a year ago, because it has more of a flavor variety, but she spit out the food. I have her on the low fat/cal version right now (chicken), but she also loves the cod.


----------



## Spottytoes (Jul 28, 2020)

PeggyTheParti said:


> That’s what Peggy eats, the ancestral grains chicken & pomegranate. I find it rather stinky, but I think that’s a good thing. It smells like real food unlike a lot of kibbles out there.
> 
> Hope Bobby likes it! I let Peggy choose her flavour from a bunch of samples.


You have mentioned the Farmina brand several times so I’ve had it on my mind to try
it sometime. Our latest food, Canidae, has been great but our favorite line of that brand which had those healthy grains, seems to be no longer a available. I love that the Farmina has oats and of course all the other excellent ingredients. It looks like such a high quality food. It’s so hard to find kibble without legumes. I do hope Bobby likes it although he’s not too picky. I hope it agrees with his digestive system. I tried a high quality grain free several months ago and it was a digestive disaster.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Fingers crossed. You just never really know until you try.


----------



## Spottytoes (Jul 28, 2020)

Bobby definitely likes his new food. I’m starting with a small amount as one should when starting a new food. I mixed it all all up. He first gently picked out each new kibble and chewed each one then finished the rest of his food after. I like the large sized kibble and it appears Bobby does too! 😊
So Farmina passes the taste test and I really hope it passes the gut test.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Bobby’s so cute.


----------

